# Image Resizing and Uploading



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

So I just found two things on the inernet that will make your install gallery thread making much easier. 

First off, the image resizer. This is an amazing tool and yet so simple and integrated too! The image Resizer from Microsoft will add an option to resize image(s) into your right click menu when you click on an image on your computer. From there you can choose preset sizes or your own custom size and you can also choose whether or not to change the sizes of your original pictures or make copies of them with the new size in case it's not what you want or you still want the larger sizes but you want to put smaller copies on the internet to save time and space. 










I've been searching for something like this for a long long time because resizing images one at a time through photoshop really sucks and can be extremely time consuming when uploading 72 photos as I just did when I found this. I've even started a thread about how to do this more easily and quickly and nobody really came up with an efficient way to do it. Until now.

Read all about it here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx

Download Image Resizer for free here:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe

The other thing I found, which some of you may already know about, is the "bulk upload" feature on photobucket. This is located just below the upload photos section in your album. Instead of clicking browse a hundred times while tediously selecting each photo one at a time, click the "bulk upload" button right below those browse buttons and it will take you to another page where you'll have to load some little piece of software that takes only a couple seconds. Then you'll be able to browse your computer and select as many images as you'd like and upload them all at once. Night and day difference.










It was right under my nose the whole time and I never saw it until now. So I figured maybe I'm not the only one who hasn't noticed this.

After that you can click the boxes by your photos in the albums or click select all if you want all of them and go to the bottom of the page and click "Generate HTML and IMG code" and photobucket will give you all sorts of codes for forums, websites, thumnails that link to full size photos, etc.

Hope this helps everyone and it should be put up as a sticky in the install gallery to save everyone the hassle of doing this the old school way.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice, I knew about image resizer but I've never seen the bulk uploader before. This will make selling stuff much easier in the future. Thanks!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

You've known about the image resizer this whole time and you've been holding out on me!


----------



## lsouljah (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha the image resizer powertoy for XP is cool. Until I got into Photography and notice the degradation of quality using XP. Now i'm using PhotoShop's Image Processor which to resize my pictures as well as apply watermarks. You just need to point it on one directory and it'll process all the pictures in there.

For uploading, I use flickr.com's Uploadr, uploading photos is as easy as selecting them, right click then "Upload to flickr". You can upload 200 pictures in 4 easy mouse clicks.

You can actually skip the resizing part as flickr will automatically resize the pictures for you but it takes a while to upload and takes much of my upload quota.  BTW, they only have 100mb upload quota per month for free users.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you tried the bulk uploader yet??? Last time I tried, it went through the process and I got NOTHIING in the end.... It was a beta version though... 

Also, on photobucket, if you look right between the video/web url/mobile and the Browse, there is a "max image size" with an options button.... click options and you can PIC the size of the pics, they get resized as they upload...!!!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Doesn't only resize them if they're too big for the max setting you choose? I wanted this so they all resize to the same size and I uploaded pictures that were taken with the camera on it's side so the ratio is different and I needed to be able to resize them seperately to a different size.

I did notice the picture quality loss but for message board install pictures, it wasn't a big deal because the quality loss wasn't even very noticeable anyways and it's a message board.


----------



## lsouljah (Nov 19, 2006)

kimokalihi said:


> Doesn't only resize them if they're too big for the max setting you choose? I wanted this so they all resize to the same size and I uploaded pictures that were taken with the camera on it's side so the ratio is different and I needed to be able to resize them seperately to a different size.
> 
> I did notice the picture quality loss but for message board install pictures, it wasn't a big deal because the quality loss wasn't even very noticeable anyways and it's a message board.


Agree  Just want to share my observations.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Word.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Have you tried the bulk uploader yet??? Last time I tried, it went through the process and I got NOTHIING in the end.... It was a beta version though...
> 
> Also, on photobucket, if you look right between the video/web url/mobile and the Browse, there is a "max image size" with an options button.... click options and you can PIC the size of the pics, they get resized as they upload...!!!


I did try the bulk uploader on photobucket. I used it to upload all 72 pictures for my Desk PC install thread in the install gallery of this forum. Worked like a charm. Took about 2 minutes.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

The image resizer power tool was one of my favorite add-ons ever for Win XP.
Problem is they dont have one yet for Vista.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I've used the bulk uploader too, and had no issues.

Thanks for the image resizer tool. that thing is very helpful.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

You're welcome! I love it! I haven't really used Vista much yet. I'm terrified to get it on my pc. I heard horror stories of it's compatibility issues and security on that thing drives me crazy. It asks your permission for just about everything! That is soo annoying. 

Plus I also read that it's got some sort of secutiy feature that won't let you install games that have been copied or pirated or software that's been copied and that won't work for me.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

3 Stars!!! That's all I get? Not cool. 

I still think ANT should make this a sticky.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

kimokalihi said:


> I still think ANT should make this a sticky.


agreed


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i started resizing my pics on photobucket for you guys, just so the ones on my comp will be the full resolution.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Is that easy to do for tons of pictures at once though?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

FYI IRfanview has an awesome feature (among the dozens of awesome features) that allows you to do a batch job and resize all of the photos in a directory at once. 

That way you can download 150+ pictures from your digital camera at whatever ridiculous resolution digital cameras are set to by default these days, set it to crunch them all and resize and rename them however you want into a different directory, go get coffee, and come back and it's done. I love it. You can set it to turn BMP's into JPG's, JPGs into smaller JPGs, JPG's into BMPS, TIFFs, GIFs, whatever. It's extremely flexible and can even be used to process a, say, 300KB 800x600 JPG into another 800x600 JPG that is 75KB with no apparent loss.

It is kind of tough to use the first time you try so make sure you back your photos up the first time around. It'll sometimes overwrite without asking (this is bad ) Once you figure out the interface though, it is cake. There is a help file that comes with the program that gives step-by-step directions IIRC.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

kimokalihi said:


> Is that easy to do for tons of pictures at once though?


yep, you just highlight all the pics you want resized (as long as the end result will be the same size for all) and right click and select what size you want. It makes a copy of the picture in the size you selected.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

i guess i could use this tutorial


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Picasa web from Google can do all this, offers 1g of space to host your pics and it's free as well! 

Leo


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

OK i need some help, newbie old dude here

i have just posted my first thread in the Image Gallary
with a few Pic's, please tell me how to get the Pic's to automatically show
instead of ppl having to click on the link to my photobucket url???
what have i not done???

regards....Marty


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Sorry, I hardly ever look at this thread. You have to go on a site like photbucket.com and create an acount. Then you can upload pictures into your photo album and create seperate albums for things like for sale items, install pictures, etc. Or you can just keep them all in one place and not bother organizing them. After that you can put them into your threads by clicking in the text box below the pictures where it says "IMG Code" and it will copy the code to put the picture in your thread. Then you just paste that into your post/thread. 










You can also check the boxes next to the pictures to select which ones you want to make the codes for and then you can scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the "Generate HTML and IMG code" button or you can click the select all box and then the "Generate HTML and IMG code" button to make codes for all of them. 

Let me know if you need anymore help. If you do you might want to PM me because I probably won't look at this thread any time soon. Hope this helps.


----------



## jennymore007 (Apr 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm new to this site and am having problems posting pictures.

I've tried following the instructions in this thread, but I keep getting error messages no matter which approach I try.

If I try to upload a .JPG file directly from my computer, I get a message that a 280 KB file is 260 KB over the limit.

I tried uploading images from my Picasa on-line album, both IMG code and HTML, but got error messages that the file was invalid.

When I tried uplading from PhotoBucket, I got an error message that writing the temporary file failed.

Is there something wrong with my account? Do I have to upgrade to post pictures?


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

ClassicCoupe said:


> I'm new to this site and am having problems posting pictures.
> 
> I've tried following the instructions in this thread, but I keep getting error messages no matter which approach I try.
> 
> ...


I don't know what was wrong, but it's working now. :blush:


----------

